
The Startup CTO’s Guide to Ops (1 of 3): Guiding Principles - willwagner
https://medium.com/@cgroom/the-startup-ctos-guide-to-ops-1-of-3-guiding-principles-2607e21d9f89
======
xiaodown
> While I love reading Hacker News posts about the amazing infrastructure at
> successful companies, I worry that these discussions may encourage an over-
> emphasis on perfection and scale.

God yes! I read all these blog posts about people's amazing automated
deployment systems that use 17 different technologies where they have F on top
of E on top of D on top of C on top of B on top of A on top of Kubernetes on
top of Docker on top of AWS, and it's like, A.) When did you actually do any,
you know, "work" \- the stuff that you can charge clients for and make money?
And B.) What's going to happen when some company or someone releases a patch
or security update for any of the 7829271 applications in the stack that
breaks everything?

You know what we run? Linux. On AWS. Using chef - although every community
cookbook I ever look at makes me less sure that that was the right call (most
community cookbooks make me think suicide might be the right call).

